# Seafarer 24



## runner (Aug 25, 2008)

One just recieved no serious bids on Ebay. Is there something wrong with the Seafarer boats? The boat doesn't look like a cheap toy in anyway that I can see from the pictures. It isn't practical for me because of the fixed keels. Would like to hear some feedback on Seafarer 24k or other boats in the seafarer line. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Buying a boat on eBay can have some serious problems. Most aren't sold with the provisions for a survey and seatrial, but "AS IS" and means that unless you are able to physically see the boat in question, you can be in for a rude awakening. Also, there have been quite a few "boat-for-sale" scams on eBay that make it less than ideal for purchasing a boat. One user on Sailnet had posted links to an auction which they claimed was a fradulent one of a boat they owned and had for sale, but were not selling via eBay.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been in the factory when it was down the street cant really recall why BUT we went with the J24 Vs the Seafarer at the time 

I think we felt a bit unsure about paying for the boat as it was being built 


Ebay is not the right place as most of the buyers are to far away to make moving a boat that size and price any sense cost wise 


IMHP it would see more action in the correct local paper


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

My father had a 24 quite awhile back, fast boat and he loved it. I don't recall him having any trouble with it at all. I sailed it from NJ up past Manhattan to Tarrytown and it seemed very responsive and stiff. As I recall it was pretty nice inside too. It was a long time ago, so I don't remember a lot of details, sorry.

John


----------



## runner (Aug 25, 2008)

The seller said the hull was 1.5 inches thick on center and that the hull and deck would make you think it was a fairly new boat. It had a saildrive motor and was on a trailer. The buy it now was like 3800 if I remember correctly. That is what prompted the question. 
There are a lot of boats that sell for that kind of money on Ebay everyday that don't appear to be 1/3 that boat as far as build. If the boat was as advertised, then it looked like a lot more boat than the ones selling for the price they were asking. I am pretty sure you would not want to try to pull it with a small truck, but a 1 ton with duals in case of a tire blow out should handle that it okay. Worst case to move it from NE Tennesee to St. Louis is a couple of hundred in fuel and a days time. Heck, several places will rent you the truck for a couple of hundred for the day if you need. Less than that to take it to the east coast. 
If not for the fixed keels and the hassle of trailering a boat like that, it would have likely been a midwest lake boat today! It is the model with the 5'11" cabin headroom and the designs can be looked at online. Since I am just a touch over that, that is another point against it for me, but none of my grand children are over 3 feet yet! 
Anyway, after looking at a lot of boats, a Compac and that one have drawn my interest a lot, and neither of them sold when priced in the 3000$ range. Oh, the Kittewake for sail at LOZ was speaking to me pretty hard also. It did not sell either. Maybe I just am drawn to boats that don't sell!
By the way. The member that claimed the picture of the boat on ebay was a picture of his boat and a scam was wrong. The ad is re-listed and he has proven to ebay that it is his boat and has no clue as to why someone said those things about him.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thread moved to proper forum.


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

We owned a 1974 Seafarer 24. Nice little boat. Sailed well..fairly stiff. Fairly heavy boat for its size...

We had the Futura Deck, which had decent headroom (5'11").

Check out this link for info:

The Seafarer 24

Wouldn't trust a boat on eBay...good luck.


----------



## runner (Aug 25, 2008)

Not saying it is a deal or that the boat is sound. I would have to go look at it and then bid. If it wasn't so far, I would have already been to look at it. 
With our weather around here, unless you got caught in a tornado you should be okay! Too bad it isn't the centerboard model!
Thanks for the link! That is the one I used when I was researching the ad. 
What about the Compac boats? What is the word on them?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Compac makes a pretty decent boat... mostly known for their pocket cruisers, they do now make a 37' boat... or so...IIRC.


----------



## runner (Aug 25, 2008)

Guys, I am a beginner in every sense. I still have not sailed even once. New boats, unless I build one myself, are out of the question. On top of that I am cheap in a big way. I just backed out on a Hobie 14 for 150$ because the hull is soft on one side. I let a local Chrysler Dagger I wanted go for 400 with the trailer. Went over my set limit and I never raise that after thinking about what I would feel good getting the item for. There is a gentleman North of Chi-town that has an Oday 19 for 500$ I am considering looking at as a starter boat my wife might actually get in for a weekend outing while I learn. Don't know yet, but 500$ is a lot of money to me!!!! That is why I asked about the 24k. There is perceived value there for that price if the boat is as described I think. I can sand, paint, rebuild within reason, and I am good mechanic with auto plus injection machine setup experience. Fixing things is what I do. 
I am paying for my fast cars and ring ropes youth these days. I get dizzy and lose my balance at times. I have more healed skull fracture lines than is good for a man. Some days I am fine and others I have to be carefull. Haven't found an employer willing to put up with an employee that may or may not be there every day. Time I can spend, but money is tight! If I sold my house and spent the entire equity on a boat, I still could not afford a 100,000$ boat, much less a 37 footer! 
I made a rig to assist me in getting the aluminum dinghy standing on end today. It is standing up tied into a tree so it is safe. I have to remove the trunk from around the centerboard well so I can attempt to repair it again. Todays boating budget was 17$ to buy two double blocks and some rope to fit them to help stand the boat on end. Tommorows is removing the rivets that hold the trunk in place. 
Some folks here forget to figure some things when they talk about boats here. 
SailingDog, there is a Compac 23 on Stockton for sale that I have been watching. Thanks for the info! 
Have a beautiful day!


----------



## cshall53 (Mar 17, 2010)

*24' Seafarer*

Hi, new to this, In answer to your Question about prices being low... I don't understand either but was glad when I purchased my 24' Seafarer a little over two years ago. It sails fantastic, 3600.00 with a trailer and large assortment of sails. Have not hadto put much in it. First year only used it a couple of months last year was gone for about 5 months. Pure joy, handled great in 16' waves and heavy winds on Lake Superior... didn't need much wind to get her moving. Don't let your friends go in the cabin when the waves get about 10' or more......lol. It has taught me enough to choose to sell my farm and auction off most of my stuff and look for a boat to live aboard for 8 to 10 years.... Great way to learn to sail and make you think about warmer places all over the world. Good luck on your venture.


----------



## leebingate (Mar 18, 2010)

tommays said:


> I have been in the factory when it was down the street cant really recall why BUT we went with the J24 Vs the Seafarer at the time
> 
> I think we felt a bit unsure about paying for the boat as it was being built
> 
> ...


My father had a 24 quite awhile back, fast boat and he loved it. I don't recall him having any trouble with it at all. I sailed it from NJ up past Manhattan to Tarrytown and it seemed very responsive and stiff. As I recall it was pretty nice inside too. It was a long time ago, so I don't remember a lot of details, sorry.


----------



## dcarbone (Jan 10, 2016)

you will never find a boat in perfect conditions in the below $1000, unless you get an old used sunfish. I would consider raising your budget to at least $2000.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Since this thread was started 8 years ago and last post was almost 6 years ago, I think he has either bought a boat or changed his mind.


----------

